# Catfish



## Patm967 (May 7, 2012)

Hi I'm new on here used to keep gold sevs and has Malawi cichlids tank had to give up due to certain circumstance but missed my tanks so just restarted again with a community tank. When I bought the tank the guy gave me couple angels and a catfish could someone tell me what kind he is please he looks very like the threadfin wen I'm checking on computer but all the pictures of them have stripes on fins my one has only spots on fins and body he is about 6/7 inches he is lovely which is why we trying to find out exactly wat he is


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Can you share a picture please?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Does it look like this. Its a featherfin, synodontis eruptus


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Pictures would help us a LOT when it comes to IDing a fish, so could you possibly post one?


----------

